# Legit male/male massage



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello!
Having just moved to Dubai I am trying to cover all the basics for everyday life. 
I have done a lot of reading of the forum and I thank all those sharing tips in the past but what I find mostly is about female therapists and google searches only bring up dodgy places/freelancers.

My wife is already set with Dreamworks and she is very happy with it and also found her a place for manicure thanks to you so she will stop stressing me at least until she will need a hairdresser. 

Now it's my turn. All I can find is happy ending places, unqualified people or over priced hotel spas.

I am a big guy and the stress goes right to my upper back. I'm a mess. I don't want a lady who is not strong enough to handle me and even less the various Asian ladyboys who end up insisting I turn around while I ask for head/neck/shoulder type of treatment. 

In other ME countries where I have lived in the past years I have always used Moroccan, Egyptian and Turkish masseurs (or male masseuse if you wish) and usually they are gym trainers and they have a sports/Swedish massage technique that works well especially if I combine it with cupping which is brutal but awesome - while I am at it, any suggestions for cupping as well?
I called a couple gyms too but only got philipinos. 

Thanks for the help!
John


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bronwen Peacock at Dubai Physiotherapy Clinic. She's a physio, osteo and she does cupping and acupuncture. She and her team normally look after the 7s players so I think you'll find they're more than equipped to handle you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try David at Up & Running on the Al Wasl road . They also do 'pins & needles' as my wife has that although it's a different doctor to David.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I also am interested in cupping. Anyone has info they can share ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> I also am interested in cupping. Anyone has info they can share ?


See my post above


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you both for the inputs!
Think I will wait to hit the beach this week and then go to get a good bruising!!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> See my post above


Thanks !


----------

